
Conway's Game of Life - vinchuco
https://www.google.com/search?q=conway%27s+game+of+life
======
vinchuco
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4645457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4645457)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642133)

